# Coaches of Broscience



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

This thread will be for shaming idiot coaches who push bullshit voodoo broscience nutritional "tricks" 

Good idea Zilla!

First up

Loud Performance Training and coach Derek Natcher
https://www.instagram.com/loudperformancetraining/

https://www.instagram.com/derock240/

Thinks reverse dieting figure competitors is a good idea, completing ignoring the fact that these women can take months and months to return to homeostasis. Their hormones remain out of balance and therefore they never really recover from their extremely low body fat conditioning. This makes adding muscle or physique changes impossible and dangerous.


----------



## DF (May 26, 2017)

Don't get me started.  My girlfriend is always trying to make me read about this diet & that diet.  The latest is the sweet potato diet.... I have no idea what that involves, but I'm sure it's shit like all the others.  She's been "trying" to lose 20lbs for 3 years now.  I go on a cut & take off 16lbs in 6 weeks.  I may have to take her out in her sleep.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

DF said:


> Don't get me started.  My girlfriend is always trying to make me read about this diet & that diet.  The latest is the sweet potato diet.... I have no idea what that involves, but I'm sure it's shit like all the others.  She's been "trying" to lose 20lbs for 3 years now.  I go on a cut & take off 16lbs in 6 weeks.  I may have to take her out in her sleep.



Tell her you have one weird trick and personal trainers hate you. Why? Because "reverse bulk" 

Then just tell her to eat less and call her saddlebags every time she eats.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2017)

Would like to nominate POB. Insists that lifting up pieces of metal will magically make someones body larger than before.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2017)

DF said:


> Don't get me started.  My girlfriend is always trying to make me read about this diet & that diet.  The latest is the sweet potato diet.... I have no idea what that involves, but I'm sure it's shit like all the others.  She's been "trying" to lose 20lbs for 3 years now.  I go on a cut & take off 16lbs in 6 weeks.  I may have to take her out in her sleep.



A female friend at work is on the egg diet. Wtf. It's like 6 eggs a day and a bowl of oatmeal. ****ing retarded.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 26, 2017)

Meat, egg and cheese diet....

Thats all you need to eat and you will lose millions of pounds.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Meat, egg and cheese diet....
> 
> Thats all you need to eat and you will lose millions of pounds.



I'm gonna write an article and say sucking dick burns more calories than any form of cardio out there and show it to my wife.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm gonna write an article and say sucking dick burns more calories than any form of cardio out there and show it to my wife.


When you are done, I am going to need a copy of that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> When you are done, I am going to need a copy of that.



Only my dick tho. Any other dick is fattening.


----------



## stonetag (May 27, 2017)

My wife complains that she cant lose 10 pounds, and says to me "I'll just be fat and sassy the rest of my life" and I tell her you were never sassy babe.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2017)

stonetag said:


> My wife complains that she cant lose 10 pounds, and says to me "I'll just be fat and sassy the rest of my life" and I tell her you were never sassy babe.


I thought fat people were supposed to be jolly?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2017)

Milo said:


> I thought fat people were supposed to be jolly?



If they are black they are sassy.


----------



## BRICKS (May 28, 2017)

I see it all the time at my work.  Nurses eating tiny salad for lunch, drinking green sh*t that looks like it can from the endoscopy room...  You look at them and you know they're not eating like that at home.


----------

